# Liberty ' s photo album thread :)



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi all, finally updated pics of her  hope everyone enjoys.







 - I think this is my favorite picture ^_^


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Adorable! when do you bring her home?


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Well, I am meeting the breeder in a nearby town about an hour from me this Thursday if everything works out and OMG I am freaking out!!! I have anxiety and don't take change well and I am starting to get really nervous about it! I know it's irrational but I can't help it lol.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Well, I am meeting the breeder in a nearby town about an hour from me this Thursday if everything works out and OMG I am freaking out!!! I have anxiety and don't take change well and I am starting to get really nervous about it! I know it's irrational but I can't help it lol.


I can't believe she is already 8 weeks old! Seems like only yesterday you posted that tiny baby photo! I know how excited you must be!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Excited and nervous at the same time lol but mostly excited. I know once she comes home the time will really fly, it did with Josefina, I was just living day to day life and BANG! I look at her and she is 5!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Excited and nervous at the same time lol but mostly excited. I know once she comes home the time will really fly, it did with Josefina, I was just living day to day life and BANG! I look at her and she is 5!


I know what you mean. I was looking at photos of Mason and Jasper and I just can't believe he is already 4 months old! Seems like only yesterday that I brought Jasper home! lol


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Is Jasper from a breeder? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Is Jasper from a breeder? If you don't mind me asking.


I don't mind at all. Jasper was given to me when he was 6 weeks old by my Aunt. He was born on a working cattle ranch. He has papers, the "breeders" didn't health test their dogs but they are good working stock. He has working and sporting dogs in his pedigree. I met the people that bred him about 5 months ago I guess. They are nice people. They only breed when they are looking for another herding dog, so only every 4-5 years I was told. And then I got Mason from a shelter and he came with papers as well, he too was 6 weeks old when I got him.

I really do hope to go to a good breeder that health test the next time I get an Aussie (which again will be my next dog). haha I have been looking into maybe getting a Mini American next time, which will not be before Mason is at least 15 months and preferably not until he is at least 2 years old.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> I don't mind at all. Jasper was given to me when he was 6 weeks old by my Aunt. He was born on a working cattle ranch. He has papers, the "breeders" didn't health test their dogs but they are good working stock. He has working and sporting dogs in his pedigree. I met the people that bred him about 5 months ago I guess. They are nice people. They only breed when they are looking for another herding dog, so only every 4-5 years I was told. And then I got Mason from a shelter and he came with papers as well, he too was 6 weeks old when I got him.
> 
> I really do hope to go to a good breeder that health test the next time I get an Aussie (which again will be my next dog). haha I have been looking into maybe getting a Mini American next time, which will not be before Mason is at least 15 months and preferably not until he is at least 2 years old.


I guess it's true what they say about them being like potato chips how you can't have just one


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I guess it's true what they say about them being like potato chips how you can't have just one


haha Its very true! In my mind I would have 30! However, in reality I think 3 medium- large sized dogs is enough for me.  At least for where I am right now in my life. I have thought about getting a small dog for my next dog, such as a shih tzu, but idk. Jasper and Mason play so rough. :/


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> haha Its very true! In my mind I would have 30! However, in reality I think 3 medium- large sized dogs is enough for me.  At least for where I am right now in my life. I have thought about getting a small dog for my next dog, such as a shih tzu, but idk. Jasper and Mason play so rough. :/


2 is enough for me . But FWIW, our15 year old jack russell holds his own with the larger dogs thunder dome ways lol


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> 2 is enough for me . But FWIW, our15 year old jack russell holds his own with the larger dogs thunder dome ways lol


Thats good to know! Jasper is just a little too much for Damon the mini pin, he hurts him a lot by accident. Then again Damon's little legs are like toothpicks, he is so fragile feeling. lol


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> Thats good to know! Jasper is just a little too much for Damon the mini pin, he hurts him a lot by accident. Then again Damon's little legs are like toothpicks, he is so fragile feeling. lol


Lol Bear is the self appointed fun police and loves to follow the thunder domers around, telling them they are getting too rough.


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

She is so beautiful!Looks very playful and fun from the photos
Do you happen to have any pictures of her parents and want to share them? Herding breeds are very unpopular where I live.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aww she's a little panda bear!!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Adorable. Can't wait to hear all about her!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Prozax said:


> She is so beautiful!Looks very playful and fun from the photos
> Do you happen to have any pictures of her parents and want to share them? Herding breeds are very unpopular where I live.


Yes, I can try to post them.








-this is the mother, her name is "Callie"








-this is the daddy, "Jax" as you can tell, his genetics for his type and coat are very strong.

*disclaimer I dont own these pictures, they are the property of their owner* (just in case LOL)


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I bet you are so excited! Aussies are a lot of fun. I'm sure you will enjoy her. 

The mom is very pretty. I prefer her typing over dad for sure.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I bet you are so excited! Aussies are a lot of fun. I'm sure you will enjoy her.
> 
> The mom is very pretty. I prefer her typing over dad for sure.


That's funny because I like dad better lol.


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

Dad is impressive for sure  But mom has that kind of cheeky face that females have. I always prefer females over males, but males obviously impress through their physique. Dad's coat is gorgeous! 
Will Liberty's coat color remain the same or will it change over time?


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I think she will grow up looking more like her dad. I think she will mature having a lot of chrome, its weird because if you look back to the first pics I posted (when she was a few days old) she didnt have any chrome at all LOL.

its wild how much they change in the span of a week.

Of course once I get her you all will liekly grow tired of the amount of pics that will ensue xD


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

New pics! 7 weeks.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

She is so adorable. I love seeing tricolor in Aussies.

I actually prefer Liberty's Mom. I prefer her structure over


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I want to snuggle her! SO CUTE. AAAAH.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

GoGoGypsy said:


> I want to snuggle her! SO CUTE. AAAAH.


I KNOW! (Too short)


----------



## theairedale (Jul 15, 2014)

Aaaaaaaaaah, didn't see this until now! Too cute!!!!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

She is just too cute! Do you pick her up this Thursday?


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> She is just too cute! Do you pick her up this Thursday?


Yes, this weekend. Thursday I technically could but I think we are supposed to have some rough weather move through with a cold front and I don't know if I will be able to make the trip ... esp since I don't really know where I am going and I am TERRIBLE at navigating even with a GPS. 

Is it weird that I actually have more anxiety about the trip then actually having the puppy? Yeah i am weird.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

OMG she is so cute!!! Yes it will fly by! I look at the bear that's in my house(aka Caleb) and wonder what happened!! He grew up really fast,lol. Well he is only 5 months and already weighs 40lbs,lol.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I know there will be some adjustment, but once we figure out our routine again and settle in, I know she will be great  she is litter box trained already so that's a good start. Plus she got to grow up with her mother and sib's, that makes a big difference. I will just have to watch that she doesn't hassle the old man too much, but other than that I don't worry too much about her with the other dogs.

Should I worry about disease in my yard? My dogs have been vaccinated, but we do have animals like possums, skunks and rabbits that come into the yard at night when the dogs are inside asleep.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I know there will be some adjustment, but once we figure out our routine again and settle in, I know she will be great  she is litter box trained already so that's a good start. Plus she got to grow up with her mother and sib's, that makes a big difference. I will just have to watch that she doesn't hassle the old man too much, but other than that I don't worry too much about her with the other dogs.
> 
> Should I worry about disease in my yard? My dogs have been vaccinated, but we do have animals like possums, skunks and rabbits that come into the yard at night when the dogs are inside asleep.


I wouldn't really worry about it. I live by the woods and have all kinds of animals trampling though my yard. Never had an issue with my pups playing in the yard as well. OH! and I responded to your question about the MDRI in Mason's thread.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

OMG I can't believe she comes home this weekend!!! I am so nervous and stressed, but in a good way. I hope she takes to the crate, if she does at least that I can take anything else she will throw at me pretty much. Below is a photo montage of her from born to present


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

How's it going with her? Is there an update thread? She's beyond cute! Congrats!!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Well, I guess I should have posted this here but I was so destroyed about it that I haven't been able to talk about it ... I had something happen that caused me to back out of my sale. The breeder was great about it and even said that I would have first dibs as long as she was available, and even offered to take $100 off her price. But it was a severe personal emergency that wouldn't have allowed me to devote the time the latest she deserves. 

I am sorry I haven't told anyone ... it's been so upsetting for me I haven't wanted to talk about it.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Well, I guess I should have posted this here but I was so destroyed about it that I haven't been able to talk about it ... I had something happen that caused me to back out of my sale. The breeder was great about it and even said that I would have first dibs as long as she was available, and even offered to take $100 off her price. But it was a severe personal emergency that wouldn't have allowed me to devote the time the latest she deserves.
> 
> I am sorry I haven't told anyone ... it's been so upsetting for me I haven't wanted to talk about it.


I'm so sorry to hear this. Hugs! Feel free to PM me if you need to talk


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

d_ray said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. Hugs! Feel free to PM me if you need to talk


Thanks, it was a sudden development and I might revisit the prospect after thanksgiving if she is still available ... or if she isnt, I do not mind waiting for another litter from this breeder because she has been awesome through this and very understanding and I feel so grateful for that.


----------

